# Cream of Spinach



## kitchenelf (Nov 29, 2003)

CREAM OF SPINACH
Serves 4-6

1 bunch fresh spinach, washed several times
1/4 cup medium onion, minced (about 1/2 medium onion) 
1/4 cup celery (include some of the inner leaves - they lend a lot of flavor)
1 Tbsp butter 
2 Tbsp flour 
3 cups chicken broth 
1/2 cup cream 
1/4 cup dry sherry 
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg 
salt, and white pepper to taste

Method 
Wash spinach carefully several times and discard any thick stalks.  Melt butter over medium heat and add the onion and celery and sautee until onion is translucent.  Stir in flour, add salt and pepper, and cook for another 2 minutes. 

Add chicken stock, stirring well.  Heat until it begins to boil.  Add spinach and simmer for 15 minutes.  Remove from heat and allow mixture to cool for 15 minutes. 

Using a food processor with steel blades, or a blender, puree in batches until it is smooth with dark green flecks.  Be sure to cover processor or blender to avoid splashing the hot mixture on yourself.  Return to a medium heat, taste and correct seasonings if necessary.

Stir in cream, sherry and nutmeg.  Heat slowly making sure this mixture does NOT boil.   Can be garnished with bacon crumbles if desired.


----------



## Sara (May 4, 2005)

I've got some spinach I'm trying to get rid of. I'll try this tomorrow.

Thanks!

Sara


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

That sounds lovely kitchenelf, thanks for posting it. I've made a similar one without the sherry before. It incorporated grains of brown rice into the finished dish (cooked in the soup for the last half an hour or so).


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2005)

Sherry is a nice flavor - I love to top off she crab soup with it.

It has to be wonderful with brown rice in it.  I'm also going to start incorporating more barley into soups and things in general.  Barley is a "good for you" food!  Used not often enough.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 14, 2005)

My husband adores creamed spinach, and I never make it...now I just have no excuses. This looks delicious. Thanks for posting it! Sandyj


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2005)

Mmmmm, this looks good, I'll give it a try.

Thanks,


----------

